# Flooring options



## Kate-n-4Buns (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 3 spayed female buns in a large pen and am currently using blankets for the floor. My buns are mostly litter box trained but still poop and pee a bit outside their boxes on the blanket. I am trying to find a flooring that will be easier to clean when they do pee outside of the litter box. Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 27, 2012)

I keep mine in an xpen and I use a tablecloth for the bottom. Its the kind w/ a felted bottom, but the top is plastic-ish (idk what its made out of, vinyl?) Its not super shiny. Anyway, its super easy to wipe down and so far, has held up nicely. It was only like $4 anyway, so a cheap option if I have to replace it ever. Works great.


----------



## Nela (Apr 28, 2012)

Anything vinyl, like the tablecloth, shower curtain, etc. can be good. You have to make sure that your bun doesn't lift it and chew it though. In my cage, I am using vinyl flooring, so it is much much thicker and more resistant. We got ours for 13â¬ for a piece of 4m2 so that was a good buy. It comes in different textures, colors, and prices. It's meant to replace carpet and is used in kids' rooms a lot. It's not like vinyl tiles that you stick, although that is an option as well. If you put anything vinyl, I strongly recommend it being a bit bigger than the area so your bun cannot chew the edges. You have the added advantage of running it up the sides a bit as well to prevent pee from seeping from the corners 

You can also use ceramic tiles, glued to MDF or plywood (we glued ours with construction glue) and seal the edges with silicone. 

I also used a heavy-duty tarp (that strong blue plastic tarp found in DIYs) and it worked well but I was worried that he might chew it so that's when I got the vinyl. If your bun doesn't seem interested in it, it can be an option.

Some people use carpet. I don't use it myself because I prefer something easy to wipe down that isn't absorbent. On the other hand, if it doesn't absorb and your bun makes a bit of a mess, you are sure that your bun will run through it and have wet paws. Lol. With my allergies though, anything soaked with bunny urine is a big no no so it's just not an option for me. 

I have seen people use those foam puzzle pieces. I used the big foam pieces as well at one point but my bun was way too interested in shredding it and chewing it. I wasn't sure if it was safe soI just felt it had to go. Plus, if your bun isn't litter-trained, it's really hard to clean that because the urine will seep through. You definitely would have to put something under it as well because pee can seep through the joints and run onto your floor/carpet.

Cardboard/newspaper is always an option. I would always use something waterproof (vinyl shower curtain, tablecloth, tarp, garbage bag,etc) under anyway though becauseit can get soaked through easilyIt will require frequent replacing but it's cheap and bunnies can do what they want to it. 

Those are the ones coming to mind right now...


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 28, 2012)

Nela has covered everything I can think of.


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently switched to the foam puzzle pieces mentioned above, but to protect the foam from bunny teeth and my carpet from liquid, I literally wrapped the whole thing in plastic. I got 2 shower curtain liners (clear) and wrapped the 4 puzzle pieces. So far it's worked beautifully! I used to have a regular shower curtain as a floor, but my bun would CONSTANTLY dig at it, tear it, rip it, get through to the floor. So far she has not even really attempted this with the plastic wrapped foam. She likes digging in blankets, so I think she actually sees this floor as a FLOOR instead of something to play with.


----------



## Kate-n-4Buns (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. My girls tend to distroy shower curtains so I think I am going to go with vinyl flooring.They probably won't like it but it wll be easier to clean.


----------



## Kate-n-4Buns (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. My girls tend to destroy shower curtains so I think I am going to go with vinyl flooring.They probably won't like it but it wll be easier to clean.


----------



## goneforbaroque (May 2, 2012)

If you're worried about them slipping around, consider getting them carpet squares or a grass mat of some kind. Easy to clean/replace if they get shredded/soiled!


----------

